
Show HN: I Built a Home Server on the Cheap (Detailed Guide) - dodiggity32
https://bagdeabhishek.github.io/homelab/
======
dodiggity32
Just thought about sharing a blog post I’ve written to document how and why I
built up a home server. This can be thought of as a guide as well to get
started on cheap.

